

Lego NXT Mindstorm Bot controlled through IRC using perl - bsdpunkblog
http://bsdpunk.blogspot.com/2009/02/spike-irc-nxt-mindstorm-video-using.html

======
jacquesm
This reminds me of the beginnings of the webcam project, I had a silicon
graphics box with a camera attached to it pointing at a 'mobile' with a bunch
of paper birds, a fan and a light. You could control the fan and the light via
the internet, a simple cgi program would change the state of two output lines,
a couple of relays and it was done.

For months I would receive messages that would roughly fall into two
categories, those that thought that it was really neat and those that thought
it was fake :)

Now, as for this robot, imagine two of them in an arena!

